# Labradork Alert!



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

This is Truman, my Labradork. 

I had his DNA tested since he grew as tall as a Great Dane and is 140 pounds. It came back: Lab, Rotti and English Setter. I still laugh at the English Setter.



*My leg may be broken, Mom. I truly can't get off the couch right now.*










*Yes, I know this isn't MY bed. But I like it.*









*Oh, THIS is my bed.* 









*Shhh...I am sound asleep on the stairs.*











*I swear, I smell some crumbs.*











THANKS FOR LOOKING! :wavey:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He looks like a fun pup to have around


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

lol, he is great!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a clown! Looks like he is preparing to slide down the stairs....head first as all goofy boys will do!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

He's very handsome. I love the silky black fur. The English Setter makes me laugh too!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is such a handsome boy. I can see where he could keep you laughing.

As to the English Setter--I grew up and owned many English Setters and I see as much English setter in him as I do in myself when I look into a mirror! It must be a mightly samll amount! But no matter. he is loved no matter what he is.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Big and Beautiful. You can post pics of him anytime. he looks like he can always make you laugh


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh now he is handsome!! He looks like he has quite a personality too! Thanks for sharing your pics with us!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a goofball!
He's gorgeous.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is so funny and you can just see the goofiness in his eyes and personality.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

He is a funny boy! Love the stair pic, how is that comfy??


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Yup, you've got a labradork alright, a handsome and silly one at that.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the compliments! :wavey:

Truman always keeps me laughing. When I rescued him, he was a 12 week old "little Black Lab". Who knew? 

3 Goldens: When I got the DNA results back, I actually kept googling "photos of English Setters" because I thought I was losing my mind and forgot what they look like.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He sure is a big handsome boy. I'm sure he keeps you entertained all the time.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

in that first photo i totally see Dane in the shape of his head and snout. 

looks like a big love bug


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

omg is that a horse or dog

beauitful big baby


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

Faith's Mommy: Sometimes I totally see Great Dane and sometimes I totally see Rotti in his head. 

Oh, and unfortunately, at the time I had his DNA tested, they only the ability to test for 38 breeds, and Great Dane was not one of them.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

He is a big handsome guy! He looks like a sweetie.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a funny boy and handsome, too. My lab/golden Jasmine is always in the kitchen after we are done with dinner, checking to make sure we didn't leave any crumbs behind. I love your labradork!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

he is a beautiful dog!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is beautiful! Nothing like a labbie to make your life complete.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

He's gorgeous! I had to laugh at the looking for crumbs picture


----------

